# Complimentare un amico



## ericzumba

Ciao a tutti!

Come fare un complimento ad un amico che ha appena avuto un figlio?

'Salut' sarebbe un tanto breve, no?

Grazie!


----------



## sterrenzio

Magari "Félicitations"?


----------



## ericzumba

Va bene, sterrenzio.

Grazie!


----------



## zone noire

_Salut _non va bene, in quanto si usa soltanto come formula di saluto tra amici, equivalente al "_ciao_" in italiano per intenderci.
In questo caso potresti dire : _Félicitations pour la naissance de ton nouveau poupon_.


----------



## ermannoitaly

Bonsoir/buonasera

"Avere un bebè" è un'espresione consolidata nella lingua italiana.
Per esempio è possibile dire in italiano : la coppia di sposi che abbiamo incontrato ha avuto un "bebè" solo dopo un paio di anni di matrimonio.
Certamente "bebè" mi fa subito pensare al "bébé" di derivazione francese, ma anche a "baby" di origine inglese. In ogni caso credo che corrisponda pienamente all'espressione italiana avere un figlio, a mio parere, valevole sia nel caso di figlio maschio che di figlia femmina.
Alors puis-je envoyer à une néo-maman un télégramme si brièvement écrit?: 
-Mes félicitations pour ton bébé-.
Saluti


----------



## Ostaire

_"Mes félicitations pour ton bébé"_ :

C'est parfait !
Ou, plus court et familier, _"Félicitations pour le bébé !"_


_"valevole sia nel caso di figlio maschio che di figlia femmina"_ : exact. Je confirme.


----------



## ericzumba

Merci beaucoup!


----------

